# CO2 - best time to use



## harris hawk (Feb 19, 2015)

When is the best time to use CO2 - realize it's best to use at all stages of growth -but if use is limited would use it in flower stage?. Your thoughts on CO2 and use of - THANKS !!


----------



## mike4c4 (Feb 20, 2015)

IMO co2 should only be used if you have a selled air tight room.


----------



## ServingSize1oz (Feb 27, 2015)

Why's that, for a health risk? From what I'm reading you need 10,000ppm(1%) co2 for some people to get drowsy, and 7% - 70,000ppm - to cause suffocation.


----------



## dbdweller (Feb 27, 2015)

If using Co2 you should be using it from the start. The numbers are debatable about how much grow extra. but the majority say 35% in veg and 15% in flower, but once again it debatable.
Now youmay know this but just in case:

If not using 600W or better... there is no difference. The leaves need so much ray which in turn opens them up to except it. The legal terminology i do not know but i do know this for a fact. 
Also it has to be above the grow because it is heavier and will only fall. and like Mike 4c4 said you really need to get a good tight fit. Everytime you open a door and such you loose it.

So i guess NOW would be a good answer for you. LOL


----------



## ServingSize1oz (Feb 27, 2015)

I disagree with the fact that if not using 600w or better there is no difference. It undoubtedly has benefits even on one plant under a 150w, they're simply less because you're only growing one plant. Having that ideal ppms with a 400w and 300ppms in two different grow rooms with all other variables the same the 1500ppm plant would obviously grow faster. C02 increases the maximum amount of lumens the plant can use, and a 400w bulb still has the capacity to provide over 9000 lumens per square inch.


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 27, 2015)

harris hawk said:


> When is the best time to use CO2 - realize it's best to use at all stages of growth -but if use is limited would use it in flower stage?. Your thoughts on CO2 and use of - THANKS !!


co2 rocks bro. Its night and day. Do some reading and blast off. Imo the hardest part is dark period rh.


----------



## dbdweller (Feb 27, 2015)

I suggest then you research it please. One of our grows are in the high country in Colorado and Co2 has been highly researched, i do not know the term but once the leaves have the rays,watts or what ever it is. they OPEN up. I am told it is like pours that at a certain point need to open to do what they do. It is at that point C02 can enter. If they are not open then there is no way it can eneter.

Now do not take my word for it... really research it.. my investors paid a lot and i mean a lot of money to fine tune this grow in every apect.

I am just an old time grower who enjoys what he does thats all. Hell if you can show me scientific proof ( not someone like me off the internet saying it) This is the reason why i say research it... Then i would go with it.


----------



## deadgro (Feb 27, 2015)

ServingSize1oz said:


> I disagree with the fact that if not using 600w or better there is no difference. It undoubtedly has benefits even on one plant under a 150w, they're simply less because you're only growing one plant. Having that ideal ppms with a 400w and 300ppms in two different grow rooms with all other variables the same the 1500ppm plant would obviously grow faster. C02 increases the maximum amount of lumens the plant can use, and a 400w bulb still has the capacity to provide over 9000 lumens per square inch.


Undoubtedly.. Obviously.. It's all anecdotal since every plant is different. I've yet to see any scientific, variable-controlled studies supporting the benefits of adding co2 or amending the atmosphere.

FYI, plants use photons, not lumens.


----------



## ServingSize1oz (Feb 27, 2015)

deadgro said:


> Undoubtedly.. Obviously.. It's all anecdotal since every plant is different. I've yet to see any scientific, variable-controlled studies supporting the benefits of adding co2 or amending the atmosphere.
> 
> FYI, plants use photons, not lumens.


 And a 600w doesn't produce a greater ratio of photons to a 400w. And yeah, no scientific evidence whatsoever. Use google .

http://plantsinaction.science.uq.ed...1-4-light-and-co2-effects-leaf-photosynthesis

Before you try and be a dick, at least be more informed than a guy that's been here a week.


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 27, 2015)

deadgro said:


> Undoubtedly.. Obviously.. It's all anecdotal since every plant is different. I've yet to see any scientific, variable-controlled studies supporting the benefits of adding co2 or amending the atmosphere.
> 
> FYI, plants use photons, not lumens.


whats this about? I'm confused here.


----------



## ServingSize1oz (Feb 27, 2015)

a mongo frog said:


> whats this about? I'm confused here.


Well it seems deadgro is arguing that Cannabis is a plant the defies the laws of plant science and can photosynthesize at rates completely unaffected by ambient co2 levels. He's wrong.


----------



## deadgro (Feb 28, 2015)

ServingSize1oz said:


> And a 600w doesn't produce a greater ratio of photons to a 400w. And yeah, no scientific evidence whatsoever. Use google .
> 
> http://plantsinaction.science.uq.ed...1-4-light-and-co2-effects-leaf-photosynthesis
> 
> Before you try and be a dick, at least be more informed than a guy that's been here a week.


I didn't mean for my op to come off as rude, just stating facts.

I said ADDED and AMENDED. As in, adding or changing the amount of co2 that's already in the air. The air around us has plenty of co2 available for plants to use.


----------



## harris hawk (Mar 1, 2015)

Thanks guy's for all answers -feel that co2 might not be worth it.


----------



## harris hawk (Mar 1, 2015)

deadgro said:


> I didn't mean for my op to come off as rude, just stating facts.
> 
> I said ADDED and AMENDED. As in, adding or changing the amount of co2 that's already in the air. The air around us has plenty of co2 available for plants to use.


And doesn't the temp have to be at least 80 degrees fro good absoraption?


----------



## dbdweller (Mar 1, 2015)

Here are some factors to consider if CO2 will work for your cannabis garden. Its what we went by to get us up and running with co2. Like i say i am not the scientist... but i do have to believe one....
But like the saying going take what you want and leave what you do not want. But we have also found out that 600W will do it too.

For CO2 to work, you need....


*Bright Light* - Your cannabis plants need a lot of light for CO2 to be effective at speeding up growth and increasing yields. As far as light intensity, we're talking about the kind of light produced by a 1000W HID grow light. CO2 only helps plants make more energy from bright light, so it won't help if you have low light levels. 


*Enough CO2* - You must be able to maintain 1200-1500 PPM of CO2 in the grow area or it won't help your plants.


*Sealed Grow Space* - You must be able to completely seal your grow space so CO2 can't get out.


*Temperature *- You should maintain temperatures between 85°F (30°C) and 95°F (35°C) in your grow space for CO2 to be most effective.


*Humidity *- You must keep humidity below 60-70% to prevent mold and other problems, but keeping humidity low can be difficult with a sealed room while running CO2. You may need to get a dehumidifier.
*Beware!* Some people (especially companies selling poor CO2 products) will try to trick you into thinking that CO2 is some magical supplement you add to your grow room to make plants grow better. Unfortunately this is not the case! There are good ways to add CO2... and there are ineffective ways.

Pros and Cons of Using CO2 for Growng Cannabis

Benefits of Adding Extra CO2


*Bigger Yields, Faster Growth* - If you’ve maxed out the other limiting factors (especially light), CO2 can make your plants grow up to 20% faster, produce bigger plants, and enhance your yields.


*Higher Temperature is Okay* - Maintaining 1200-1500 PPM of CO2 in the grow area allows growers to keep temperatures much higher than normal. For growers with hot bright lights, this makes it easier to keep temps at a range their plants will like.


*Security* - CO2 enrichment can be beneficial for security since you’re not venting out smelly air (you must seal off the grow area for CO2 supplementation to be effective)
Disadvantages of Adding Extra CO2


*Need Bright Lights* - As far as light intensity is concerned, it's recommended that plants receive 7,500-10,000 lumens of light per sq foot for CO2 enrichment to be effective. To give you an idea...
_Examples: _
~600W HPS in a 3'x3' space
~1000W HPS in a 4'x4' space


*Must Seal the Grow Area* - In order to keep CO2 near the plants, you must seal up grow area so it’s airtight, which can make it harder to manage temperature and humidity


*Cost* - It can be expensive to get started if you want to inject enough CO2 into your grow area to be effective. The best setups in the long run are a bit pricey to get started with, though they become a lot cheaper once you've got your initial supplies.
How Do Cannabis Plants Use CO2?

CO2 is short for "Carbon Dioxide," an odorless gas that’s in the air you’re breathing right now.

In fact, humans take in oxygen and let out carbon dioxide with every breath.
How can cannabis growers use CO2 to increase cannabis yields? CO2 can *increase your yields and growth by up to 20%*, but a lot of people use CO2 the wrong way so they aren't getting any of the benefits.

Cannabis plants use CO2 when they're making energy from light, so without CO2 there's no photosynthesis or growth. However, most of the time there's already more than enough CO2 in the air for your plants. If your plant doesn't need more CO2, it won't help to add more.

_For most indoor grows, there's already more CO2 in the air than your plants can use_

But things are different when your space is bright. When there's more *light *than a cannabis plant can naturally use, supplying more CO2 can help your plants use more of that light. Getting more energy from the same amount of light results in faster growth.


Because of how this works, CO2 _only _increases growth when your cannabis plants are under very bright light (like the light from a 1000W HPS). But CO2 can be expensive. So before you ever think about adding CO2, it's a good idea to have completely optimized your cannabis grow space.

light as your plants can use (or more)


Fast & Healthy growth

No Nutrient Problems

No Pest Problems

You've maxed out what you can do with plant training
These things will all make a huge difference in your yields, often more than the gains you could get from CO2.

But after all that, adding CO2 may be the logical next step to get even more from your cannabis garden.

Because of all the misinformation out there, so many cannabis growers have wasted a lot of money on ineffective CO2 methods. I want to help growers understood exactly how CO2 enrichment works. That way you can set it up the right way and enjoy the benefits!

After years of research and study by commercial greenhouse growers, we've learned exactly what's needed to get the benefits of extra CO2.


----------



## harris hawk (Mar 1, 2015)

Thanks!! "dbdweller" great information -know whim to come to for answers - ever hear of the " CO2 Enhancer" it's an arosel ($40.00)?


----------



## ServingSize1oz (Mar 1, 2015)

dbdweller said:


> Here are some factors to consider if CO2 will work for your cannabis garden. Its what we went by to get us up and running with co2. Like i say i am not the scientist... but i do have to believe one....
> But like the saying going take what you want and leave what you do not want. But we have also found out that 600W will do it too.
> 
> For CO2 to work, you need....
> ...



Awesome post, I hadn't considered the supplementary security benefit of running Co2. The only thing I'd like to add is that you can still get to 10,000+ lumens per square foot with a 400w as well , at 12 inches with a new bulb you can get 15,000.


----------



## harris hawk (Mar 1, 2015)

Have 5 - 500 watt bulbs in a 2.5 by 3 foot space (25,000 watts) with 7150 lumens each (35,735 lumens total)


----------



## dbdweller (Mar 1, 2015)

I have heard about them. i guess they have a ball park of about 2 week life span. What i have heard that they bring the ppm to 1200 for a 12x12x12 area.

I have not know anyone who has used one, but i have not heard anything bad about them either.

harris kawk you have 5 500 watts going in a 2.5x3 ft space. They must be able to see that in space. Such a confined area for so much light its like a flashlight lol


----------



## harris hawk (Mar 2, 2015)

dbdweller said:


> I have heard about them. i guess they have a ball park of about 2 week life span. What i have heard that they bring the ppm to 1200 for a 12x12x12 area.
> 
> I have not know anyone who has used one, but i have not heard anything bad about them either.
> 
> harris kawk you have 5 500 watts going in a 2.5x3 ft space. They must be able to see that in space. Such a confined area for so much light its like a flashlight lol


They are CFL's


----------



## Alienwidow (Mar 2, 2015)

a mongo frog said:


> whats this about? I'm confused here.


fho ton fight lol. i go with an hour after lights on and then when its sucked up enough to add more i guess. 3-4 times a day.


----------



## dbdweller (Mar 2, 2015)




----------



## harris hawk (Mar 3, 2015)

harris hawk said:


> They are CFL's


These CFL's have a nine year life span, but like anything else after about 3 years or so the "light" becomes a little less - know folks whom have use the same bulbs for 5 years + with good results


----------



## jijiandfarmgang (Mar 4, 2015)

deadgro said:


> Undoubtedly.. Obviously.. It's all anecdotal since every plant is different. I've yet to see any scientific, variable-controlled studies supporting the benefits of adding co2 or amending the atmosphere.
> 
> FYI, plants use photons, not lumens.


Maybe you should do a web search. There are many peer reviewed scientific studies.

- Jiji


----------



## deadgro (Mar 4, 2015)

jijiandfarmgang said:


> Maybe you should do a web search. There are many peer reviewed scientific studies.
> 
> - Jiji


Didn't find any.


----------



## Jeeyah (Mar 4, 2015)

The first 5 weeks of flower they love that shit. Just do not use it the last couple weeks when you're frosting and ripening them. Co2 is for growth.


----------



## harris hawk (Mar 4, 2015)

Jeeyah said:


> The first 5 weeks of flower they love that shit. Just do not use it the last couple weeks when you're frosting and ripening them. Co2 is for growth.


What product did you use - bags - Green Pads - The Enhancer?


----------



## Jeeyah (Mar 4, 2015)

I used to use a burner. Tanks are safer. If I do CO2 again this summer I'll use tanks.


----------



## mrblu (Mar 9, 2015)

i just set up co2 for my 8x12 room for 2 tanks my startup cost was about 800 bucks. 2 tanks so I have one while the other is getting swapped out. co2 has become my bottleneck and summertime had become a pain.

i recommend having your lights vented through cooltubes or hoods air coming from another room and exiting to another or wherever you used to vent to. also a dual hose air conditioner so your AC isnt sucking out your carbon. also a dehumidifier from lowes or whatever hooked to a hosepipe draining somewhere else. because you would have to empty it constantly and that gets old.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Mar 10, 2015)

ServingSize1oz said:


> I disagree with the fact that if not using 600w or better there is no difference. It undoubtedly has benefits even on one plant under a 150w, they're simply less because you're only growing one plant. Having that ideal ppms with a 400w and 300ppms in two different grow rooms with all other variables the same the 1500ppm plant would obviously grow faster. C02 increases the maximum amount of lumens the plant can use, and a 400w bulb still has the capacity to provide over 9000 lumens per square inch.


this is simply not true, there is no way you could provide enough light with a 150w anything to need CO2.
Photosynthesis is governed by it's weakest link, in that case the light. Not a 150.
That's like the fat kid that takes the protein drinks and expects to gain muscle, it's only needed if the plant is consuming every PPM of the CO2 and is needing more because all the other factors are already being made.
I used co2 for yrs, and it's simply not worth it, not unless you are growing in cold areas and don't mind having your room sealed up for a couple hrs at a time.
ina greenhouse? under the sun? Hell ya.
But under a 150w light? no way you are needing co2.
dbdweller is spot on.
problems with temps, humidity, transpiration, etc.


----------



## ServingSize1oz (Mar 10, 2015)

You can easily reach those limits if you're doing everything right with one plant under a 150w bulb though. Granted I'd say almost no one with the capability to grow a plant well enough to actually need CO2 under a 150w bulb would not be using a 150w bulb, my point wasn't that you should still be using Co2 under a shitty bulb, the point was that you can get a sealed environment and a high enough photon output on your plant for it to benefit the plant from a smaller bulb than a 1000w - even a 150w in say a 1.5x1.5x4 sealed grow tent - with one plant and in fact a 600w is more efficient than a 1000w.


----------



## harris hawk (Mar 11, 2015)

mrblu said:


> i just set up co2 for my 8x12 room for 2 tanks my startup cost was about 800 bucks. 2 tanks so I have one while the other is getting swapped out. co2 has become my bottleneck and summertime had become a pain.
> 
> i recommend having your lights vented through cooltubes or hoods air coming from another room and exiting to another or wherever you used to vent to. also a dual hose air conditioner so your AC isnt sucking out your carbon. also a dehumidifier from lowes or whatever hooked to a hosepipe draining somewhere else. because you would have to empty it constantly and that gets old.


Good information - keep it comming


----------



## harris hawk (Mar 11, 2015)

ServingSize1oz said:


> You can easily reach those limits if you're doing everything right with one plant under a 150w bulb though. Granted I'd say almost no one with the capability to grow a plant well enough to actually need CO2 under a 150w bulb would not be using a 150w bulb, my point wasn't that you should still be using Co2 under a shitty bulb, the point was that you can get a sealed environment and a high enough photon output on your plant for it to benefit the plant from a smaller bulb than a 1000w - even a 150w in say a 1.5x1.5x4 sealed grow tent - with one plant and in fact a 600w is more efficient than a 1000w.


Have you ever heard of "The Enhancer" CO2 aresol can ????


----------



## mrblu (Mar 11, 2015)

i doubt a tiny can would do anything lol. i use a a 20lb compressed tank every 2 weeks probably. i have 3 tanks 140 a peice but only 18 bucks to swap out for full ones.

im thinking about getting a burner and moving this setup to a smaller room where it would be more efficient.


----------



## harris hawk (Mar 11, 2015)

mrblu said:


> i doubt a tiny can would do anything lol. i use a a 20lb compressed tank every 2 weeks probably. i have 3 tanks 140 a peice but only 18 bucks to swap out for full ones.
> 
> im thinking about getting a burner and moving this setup to a smaller room where it would be more efficient.


Really don't know how to start CO2 "therapy" Cost is high? Know a 3by3 grow space is to small for a tank set up -example. What would you say to be the minumin grow space that tanks can be used properly ? Keeping it simple what would a person need to start with and still being not to costly? another words start-up cost?


----------



## indicat33 (Mar 11, 2015)

No expert on Co2 here, but I believe I remember reading Hight Times, and according to the article. you generally want to start using Co2 around 3-4 wks in.


----------



## daybreaker (Mar 11, 2015)

Titan co2 burner with titan fan c02,humidity controller.Seal that room up and watch the magic.um 4 1000 hps...


----------



## harris hawk (Mar 11, 2015)

daybreaker said:


> Titan co2 burner with titan fan c02,humidity controller.Seal that room up and watch the magic.um 4 1000 hps...


Thanks guy's approx cost "datbreaker"


indicat33 said:


> No expert on Co2 here, but I believe I remember reading Hight Times, and according to the article. you generally want to start using Co2 around 3-4 wks in.


3-4 weeks in vegation ? thinking that one uses co2 thru out grow? until last 2 weeks of flower and use in veg, per-flower and flower ? Thanks all


----------



## indicat33 (Mar 11, 2015)

harris hawk said:


> Thanks guy's approx cost "datbreaker"
> 
> 3-4 weeks in vegation ? thinking that one uses co2 thru out grow? until last 2 weeks of flower and use in veg, per-flower and flower ? Thanks all


No bro, start using co2 about* 3-4 wks into flowering.* Ask @daybreaker, he seems to know his co2 /


----------



## harris hawk (Mar 11, 2015)

indicat33 said:


> No bro, start using co2 about* 3-4 wks into flowering.* Ask @daybreaker, he seems to know his co2 /


Thanks Man !!!!!! will do


----------



## daybreaker (Mar 11, 2015)

harris hawk said:


> Thanks guy's approx cost "datbreaker"
> 
> 3-4 weeks in vegation ? thinking that one uses co2 thru out grow? until last 2 weeks of flower and use in veg, per-flower and flower ? Thanks all


I spent $1600 approximately but that included new hortilux bulbs and a filter system.The controller was about $450 and the burner was $240.I kinda agree with the amount of lumens your using...BUT go with the mushroom compost co2 bags.They last for a few months or basically a full run.


----------



## harris hawk (Mar 12, 2015)

daybreaker said:


> I spent $1600 approximately but that included new hortilux bulbs and a filter system.The controller was about $450 and the burner was $240.I kinda agree with the amount of lumens your using...BUT go with the mushroom compost co2 bags.They last for a few months or basically a full run.


Thanks; but don't Green Pads or arsoles (the Enhancer) work better? (than bags?) info please - thanks


----------



## daybreaker (Mar 12, 2015)

harris hawk said:


> Thanks; but don't Green Pads or arsoles (the Enhancer) work better? (than bags?) info please - thanks


yeah if you like fucking up the environment with added chemicals.mushroom bags are all natural and last way longer so no arisols aren't better.IMO


----------



## ServingSize1oz (Mar 12, 2015)

Lol I just have two gallon jugs with yeast and sugar that gets percolated to remove the alcohol. I'm not sure how much benefit I get but I know for a fact it makes at least 500cm/3 of Co2 each day simply because I have to add that much shit and more back into the equation every day. I use a cup of sugar and a tablespoon of yeast and add more every day, change it about every three days. Then again I use a sealed 40 square foot poly-film tent with only one passive intake, so that's the only reason I can get away with so little. Also, if i was going to use tanks I'd probably just refill them myself using dry ice. That shit is cheap as hell and makes enough co2 to fill those tanks many times over.


----------



## mrblu (Mar 12, 2015)

actually co2 works better for vegetation than flower..and you can run it the whole time if you want to. i do because i have new plants coming into the room all the time. but co2 increases vegetation and growth of the plant. i believe its not recommended on seedlings the plant needs to be established to be able to use the co2.

also you would need a bunch of myco bags to get the same effect as a burner or a tank. and your room needs to be sealed. if your going with the bags i would atleast get a co2 monitor and make sure your getting the co2 levels you want around your plants at the canopy and such. you may find out you need like 20 bags lol.


----------



## mrblu (Mar 12, 2015)

ServingSize1oz said:


> Lol I just have two gallon jugs with yeast and sugar that gets percolated to remove the alcohol. I'm not sure how much benefit I get but I know for a fact it makes at least 500cm/3 of Co2 each day simply because I have to add that much shit and more back into the equation every day. I use a cup of sugar and a tablespoon of yeast and add more every day, change it about every three days. Then again I use a sealed 40 square foot poly-film tent with only one passive intake, so that's the only reason I can get away with so little. Also, if i was going to use tanks I'd probably just refill them myself using dry ice. That shit is cheap as hell and makes enough co2 to fill those tanks many times over.


if you have an intake your room is not sealed and your losing your co2 very quickly to dissipation.

and how in the world are you going to compress your co2 into a tank from dry ice never heard of that.


----------



## mrblu (Mar 12, 2015)

harris hawk said:


> Really don't know how to start CO2 "therapy" Cost is high? Know a 3by3 grow space is to small for a tank set up -example. What would you say to be the minumin grow space that tanks can be used properly ? Keeping it simple what would a person need to start with and still being not to costly? another words start-up cost?


startup for co2 is always expensive.a tank would work a long time for you in a 3x3 space start cost can be 300 dollars to 700 dollars depending on what you want. all you need is a regulator (125-150) on the tank, the tank(150ish, 20 for exchanges is what they do at my grow shop), and a timer (20 bucks for a good one i guess)to hook the regulator into. they have a chart with the regulators that shows how much and how long to release the co2 by cubic feet. the extra stuff is the controller that regulates it perfectly to 1500 for you without a timer. they usually run about 250-350 bucks.


you could try the bags but you would need a monitor to make sure they are working which is a couple hundred probably or you can get the syringes that are like 20 bucks and 5 or 6 dollars per test tube you connect to the syringe. ive got 6 bags in a 4x4 tent right now gonna give them a few weeks then gonna start testing co2 levels after i think they are working properly some are new some are older and have more mycelium in them or whatever.


----------



## ServingSize1oz (Mar 12, 2015)

mrblu said:


> if you have an intake your room is not sealed and your losing your co2 very quickly to dissipation.
> 
> and how in the world are you going to compress your co2 into a tank from dry ice never heard of that.


You just crush up dry ice, take the top off your Co2 cheap co2 tank with a wrench and put the dry ice in with a funnel and then put the top back on. You'd just have to dry it out after you used it.

Also, thanks for the tip.


----------



## harris hawk (Mar 13, 2015)

ServingSize1oz said:


> Lol I just have two gallon jugs with yeast and sugar that gets percolated to remove the alcohol. I'm not sure how much benefit I get but I know for a fact it makes at least 500cm/3 of Co2 each day simply because I have to add that much shit and more back into the equation every day. I use a cup of sugar and a tablespoon of yeast and add more every day, change it about every three days. Then again I use a sealed 40 square foot poly-film tent with only one passive intake, so that's the only reason I can get away with so little. Also, if i was going to use tanks I'd probably just refill them myself using dry ice. That shit is cheap as hell and makes enough co2 to fill those tanks many times over.


tried that to much work


----------



## Jeeyah (Mar 13, 2015)

Listen to Mr Blu.


----------



## harris hawk (Mar 13, 2015)

Jeeyah said:


> Listen to Mr Blu.


Thanks !!!!


----------



## daybreaker (Mar 13, 2015)

the tanks are compressed gas...that's how it comes out...


ServingSize1oz said:


> You just crush up dry ice, take the top off your Co2 cheap co2 tank with a wrench and put the dry ice in with a funnel and then put the top back on. You'd just have to dry it out after you used it.
> 
> Also, thanks for the tip.


this is retarted and you know your messn around.cmon man.


----------



## ServingSize1oz (Mar 13, 2015)

daybreaker said:


> the tanks are compressed gas...that's how it comes out...
> 
> this is retarted and you know your messn around.cmon man.


Not at all. The Winn Dixie right across the street sells dry ice, and while filling your own C02 tanks is obviously pointless when you have the dry ice already in its raw form, I think it's pretty simple to just put a block of dry ice in a cooler with a hole poked in the top so it gets pushed out at high pressure. It'd cost around $1 a day and make a decent amount of Co2. Here's a video of an idiot doing it with wayyy too much Co2 and staying in the room while the oxygen gets displaced. This guy is a moron lol, but he's got the concept down, just no understanding of science.


----------



## ServingSize1oz (Mar 13, 2015)

harris hawk said:


> tried that to much work


Completely fair lol. I actually stopped doing it as well, I currently only have a 240cfm fan blowing the air out of my 40 square foot tent which has one intake. So no matter how much I produce it's all just getting sucked out. I'd need to have a block of dry ice or a tank going 24/7 to actually saturate to 1,500ppm. Oh well. Next grow when I have more circulating fans and a better tent .


----------



## harris hawk (Mar 13, 2015)

ServingSize1oz said:


> Not at all. The Winn Dixie right across the street sells dry ice, and while filling your own C02 tanks is obviously pointless when you have the dry ice already in its raw form, I think it's pretty simple to just put a block of dry ice in a cooler with a hole poked in the top so it gets pushed out at high pressure. It'd cost around $1 a day and make a decent amount of Co2. Here's a video of an idiot doing it with wayyy too much Co2 and staying in the room while the oxygen gets displaced. This guy is a moron lol, but he's got the concept down, just no understanding of science.





ServingSize1oz said:


> Completely fair lol. I actually stopped doing it as well, I currently only have a 240cfm fan blowing the air out of my 40 square foot tent which has one intake. So no matter how much I produce it's all just getting sucked out. I'd need to have a block of dry ice or a tank going 24/7 to actually saturate to 1,500ppm. Oh well. Next grow when I have more circulating fans and a better tent .


Interesting might try - thanks leaning toward The Enhance - I don't know??????


----------



## ServingSize1oz (Mar 14, 2015)

harris hawk said:


> Interesting might try - thanks leaning toward The Enhance - I don't know??????


If you have the money to buy it a co2 system is worth it AND cheaper than any of the DIY shit I mentioned. If you've got a couple hundred to shell out just buy the Co2 system. I didn't when i started this grow so I'm working with what I've got. If you do it'll be cheaper in the long run.


----------



## Shastafarian (Mar 14, 2015)

Good stuff guys, I like this discussion.


ServingSize1oz said:


> Not at all. The Winn Dixie right across the street sells dry ice, and while filling your own C02 tanks is obviously pointless when you have the dry ice already in its raw form, I think it's pretty simple to just put a block of dry ice in a cooler with a hole poked in the top so it gets pushed out at high pressure. It'd cost around $1 a day and make a decent amount of Co2. Here's a video of an idiot doing it with wayyy too much Co2 and staying in the room while the oxygen gets displaced. This guy is a moron lol, but he's got the concept down, just no understanding of science.


So SS1 you live in the south east with the old Winn Dicks Me huh…… Nice…… I hear ya on the dry Ice,only thing is it will bring more humidity also as it evaporates and if your in the south E. you don't need anymore humidity lol. But I also just watched and purchased a TNB Natural Co2- 2Litre bottle supplement that disperses around 950ppm for about 3wks on You Tube, its different than the yeast trick or baking soda trick. Which idk if its quite enough but with a Mushroom Bag too? Im a very exp. user of Co2 from 2-20lb Tanks for years to a Burner for 1year and even the Compost bucket with the lil pump & hose. Got the best results from tanks, my burners where a hassle in the south battling heat and all even in a 10x12 room. That Compost bucket barely worked IMO but was noticeable. I got a mushroom bag with this 2L bottle and Im throwing them both in a tent with a 4'- 6Tube T5s for a small Personal heady grow.Then gonna drop the 430w in the tent after Veg air-cooled hood and hopefully with it staying around 85-92F I should see some decent results I think. But I was using a 400w hps in a non sealed closet and got amazing results.
There is a kit called Sonic Bloom look it up & you will shit yourself. It helps with a recorded CD of Birds singing early morning and this opens the Stomata of the undersides of the plants leaves. This is the lungs of the plant basically and when they open they allow more Co2 absorption than any other time of the day Naturally. So this Guy figured this out and when you use his specific CD is guaranteed but you could make your own recording I feel but it also comes with some Sonic Bloom fertilizer that I didn't care for. I used my old Biobizz mix and it blew me mind mate. Check it out


----------



## harris hawk (Mar 15, 2015)

Interesting information - sounds like you have the experience - and you are right about the Stoma's; that;s why when one uses a foliage feed spray - you must spray the undersides of leaves not the tops. I was sold on the TNB product have used all other mentioned except co2 tanks - will check out the Sonic Bloom kit you mentioned Shasfarian - Thanks ! and also Thanks all whom have answered this post - cleared up much - I guess CO2 tanks/burners are the way to go but no for small grows.


----------



## Alienwidow (Mar 15, 2015)

harris hawk said:


> Really don't know how to start CO2 "therapy" Cost is high? Know a 3by3 grow space is to small for a tank set up -example. What would you say to be the minumin grow space that tanks can be used properly ? Keeping it simple what would a person need to start with and still being not to costly? another words start-up cost?


One co2 tank 100$ one titan control regulator 70$ refills on bottles 18$ from hydro store or 9$ if you look around.
In a three x three youd be able to use that tank for probably four months or more. But youll be able to hear the plants grow


----------



## Shastafarian (Mar 15, 2015)

Yup thats the good stuff, sorry i was typing fast but yes the Stoma are blocked and clogged very easily after a week or so of dust and particles sticking to the leaves from air circulation. Thats why it is very important to foliar wash the undersides of the leaves once a week or so. Its a noticeable difference this Sonic Bloom study that was made. It works with the recorded sounds of special birds found in the Amazon Rainforest alot better than just foliar washing, I think thats what gives the plants a wake up call so to say. Music helps alot also its been studied quite a bit, but I feel they didn't understand why it was stimulating the growth in their study though. It is a very interesting study. In this CD he sells its got dubbed Classical music into it so you have the birds chirping but classical music playing with it, so it doesn't drive you crazy I guess LOL. I didn't mind it was kinda nice IMO. I chill out and vibe to it while working in the garden it doesn't have to be real loud but loud enough to hear ok. They say heavy metal or fast punk is not good for this but more high frequency smooth sounds. I.E Classical, Jazz, chill house music maybe, or even the right kind of Techno I guess, Deffinately some good Marley or whatever tickles your ear drumbs good, but it should be on when the lights turn on to the time they go off. this alone will show difference in the vigor and happiness of your plants garanteed peoples.You can Take this to the Bank literally.


----------



## harris hawk (Mar 16, 2015)

Shastafarian said:


> Yup thats the good stuff, sorry i was typing fast but yes the Stoma are blocked and clogged very easily after a week or so of dust and particles sticking to the leaves from air circulation. Thats why it is very important to foliar wash the undersides of the leaves once a week or so. Its a noticeable difference this Sonic Bloom study that was made. It works with the recorded sounds of special birds found in the Amazon Rainforest alot better than just foliar washing, I think thats what gives the plants a wake up call so to say. Music helps alot also its been studied quite a bit, but I feel they didn't understand why it was stimulating the growth in their study though. It is a very interesting study. In this CD he sells its got dubbed Classical music into it so you have the birds chirping but classical music playing with it, so it doesn't drive you crazy I guess LOL. I didn't mind it was kinda nice IMO. I chill out and vibe to it while working in the garden it doesn't have to be real loud but loud enough to hear ok. They say heavy metal or fast punk is not good for this but more high frequency smooth sounds. I.E Classical, Jazz, chill house music maybe, or even the right kind of Techno I guess, Deffinately some good Marley or whatever tickles your ear drumbs good, but it should be on when the lights turn on to the time they go off. this alone will show difference in the vigor and happiness of your plants garanteed peoples.You can Take this to the Bank literally.


Science does back this up - plants do respond to music


----------



## daybreaker (Mar 16, 2015)

bird sounds open stomatas?I have a bridge in Brooklyn I wanna sell ya.


----------



## Shastafarian (Mar 18, 2015)

Lmao DayBreaker maybe …..I think you could take a recording of those birds singing by the bridge early morning without the city noise competing. Supposedly thats when the birds best song for waking up the plants is sung, and it might work as good. I know it sounds kinda funny, but if you research it a bit you guys might just be amazed at your discovery. Like I said before take a look at this Sonic Bloom .com my friends, its more than awesome its worth trying. This to me is the difference between a professional grower doing his/her best at growing or having Gods personal green thumb in your garden helping slam your yields to the max. I think we as professionals owe it to ourselves and the cannabis growing world to constantly be looking to R&D newer techniques and ideas for our improvement. Couple these fresh new ideas in with some good quality testing and we can surely improve what has up to now been a very understudied and over scrutinized underground profession. We need to implement some new and old techniques to R&D the overall productivity of our edible/consumable crops on every single grow. We shouldn't keep these discoveries to ourselves as to be greedy and a bit small minded either. I understand competition is healthy in any business but I also feel its up to us and the sharing of our wisdom to make better competition. Thus raising the cultivation bar on ourselves to become the best of the best of the best. Now we have this forum to share and if you want to help your fellow brothers and sisters in this community of professionals, hopefully your wisdom will be taken to heart so we can all benefit and become the best of the best together. I know if we do this more we should see the standards of cannabis and edible cultivation progress even faster for more healthier and heavier harvest.
I am going to bring this thread to a main discussion later on tonight, so everyone can take this hopefully new information to their garden and friends ears to apply for their own jaw dropping results. No more time for mediocracy growers, even if you are a beginner. The information is there if you strive to be your best, always go ORGANIC too. It is up to you to care enough about your health and your plants health so we can enjoy the best finished product together.

So In closing Never Stop Raising The Bar and then sharing that knowledge.


----------



## Shastafarian (Mar 18, 2015)

Apparently there is a previous discussion with amazing results on Sonic Bloom as well.


----------



## harris hawk (Mar 19, 2015)

When it going to rain look at the trees specific - and big tree like ans Oak) you will see the tree's leaves turn-up-side-down this is because the leaves are going to "catch" the rain - thru the "stoma's" which feeds the tree - seeing is believe - ing - so next time notice thiis


----------



## Nursejanna (Mar 20, 2015)

I'm using a co2 burner in my room, and have seem about a 30% increase in my yields (same strain/nutes/hst). I'm only running it while lights are on, should I have it running during flower dark PP too?


----------



## harris hawk (Mar 21, 2015)

Nursejanna said:


> I'm using a co2 burner in my room, and have seem about a 30% increase in my yields (same strain/nutes/hst). I'm only running it while lights are on, should I have it running during flower dark PP too?


Thanks for your answer - use of week 3 and 4 of flower?


----------



## Nursejanna (Mar 21, 2015)

I'm using it throughout the flower cycle, during light PP only. I'm pretty new to this, hoping that's the correct way?

Here's one of my girls (white widow, around day 20 of flower).


----------



## harris hawk (Mar 22, 2015)

Nursejanna said:


> I'm using it throughout the flower cycle, during light PP only. I'm pretty new to this, hoping that's the correct way?
> 
> Here's one of my girls (white widow, around day 20 of flower).
> View attachment 3377137


Great looking plants !!!!!!! You do know that temp should be at least 80 degrees when using CO2 ? One can also use co2 in veg stage if want to , which, will increase your plant size - meaning bigger/more buds


----------



## Nursejanna (Mar 22, 2015)

harris hawk said:


> Great looking plants !!!!!!! You do know that temp should be at least 80 degrees when using CO2 ? One can also use co2 in veg stage if want to , which, will increase your plant size - meaning bigger/more buds


Thank you! The room is usually 79-80*F, have 2 dehu' running to keep wpm at bay (overs the warmer temps). My veg room is separate, might have to invest in another burner


----------

